# Save CA State Parks!!



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I know this is a roadie forum but we all love our State Parks regardless of the bikes we ride, plus many of us ride mountain as well.

*Urge Governor Schwarzenegger to Protect Funding for CA State Parks*

Proposed budget cuts could put singletrack at risk if California State Parks falls victim to part of the $700 million in reductions proposed by Governor Schwarzenegger. Mountain bikers need to act now and tell the Governor to fully fund State Parks.
IMBA California and mountain bikers across the state are working on numerous trail projects with State Parks. Currently, ten projects are underway, with the promise for greatly increased singletrack access. Any loss of agency funding could threaten these projects and future singletrack access.

*Take Action!* Tell Governor Schwarzenegger to fully fund State Parks.
New riding is currently under consideration at these treasured California parks:

Big Basin
Burton Creek
Castle Rock
Cuyamaca Rancho
Henry Cowell
Malibu Creek
Mount Diablo
Mount Tamalpais
Olompali
Samuel P.Taylor

*Make sure to click the check box to receive future communications on important issues for mountain bikers.*


----------

